# dowelmax



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone have the dowelmax jig? If so what do you think of it, other than the price, do you feel it is worth the price? thx in advance


----------



## FD_Cox (Mar 6, 2012)

I have one and what few times I have used it, the alignment and ease of use is perfect.

Floyd
Harrison AR


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Short of buying a dowel boring machine, the dowelmax is the cat's meow. You may want to scratch some guide lines in the edge and make pencil marks on your pieces to assure alignment.


----------

